# front diff oil



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

doing the fluids and filters tonight, switching to kawi semi-syn oil from kawi reg oil. Is the semi- synthetic oil ok for the front diff also? i cant find my dam manual.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Take it from me the synthetic causes the seals to leak faster.....I went back to conventional and added a oil cooler and my oil never got burnt.....looked new everytime I flushed it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not supposed to run synthetic in the front diff bit people do. Its hard on the dif-loc friction disks.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ok thanks, i appriciate the advice. ill stick with the straight dino dna.


----------

